# t'estimo = te quiero o te amo??



## edhellos

Hola amigos, tengo una duda... ¿"T'estimo" es el equivalente de nuestro "Te quiero"? ¿O exclusivamente tiene los tonos románticos de "Te amo"? ¿O es más bien como en inglés, que I love you es para tus amigos muy queridos, tu familia, tu enamorado...

Gracias!!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Edhellos,

"T'estimo" es como "te quiero". No tiene el tono poético que tiene "te amo" (al menos en español peninsular, quizás en otros dialectos del español tiene connotaciones distintas), ni se usa con la frecuencia que se usa "I love you" en inglés.

!A ver qué dicen los otros foreros!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

En mi opinión, "t'estimo" equivale tanto al "te quiero" que le dices a un amigo que lo pasa mal (por poner un ejemplo) hasta al más apasionado "te amo". Estoy de acuerdo con Avellana que a nuestros oídos "te amo" tiene un tono fuerte y poético, y "t'estimo" no tanto, por el hecho de que se utiliza de manera más general (aunque no tanto como en inglés, es verdad, pero eso ya se va a costumbres, creo), pero lo que quiero decir es que donde tú quizás dirías "te amo", nosotros decimos "t'estimo". Y donde tú dirías "te quiero", también diríamos "t'estimo", o más bien "t'estimo molt" (que parece que no, pero no es tan claro y directo como "t'estimo" solo, pero ya son matices).

Esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## edhellos

Muchas gracias a amb@s. 

Interesante lo que dices al final, betulina. Para mí decir "te quiero" y "te quiero mucho" es muy diferente, creo que un "te quiero mucho" sería, paradójicamente, más informal que un "te quiero"...


----------



## betulina

edhellos said:


> Interesante lo que dices al final, betulina. Para mí decir "te quiero" y "te quiero mucho" es muy diferente, creo que un "te quiero mucho" sería, paradójicamente, más informal que un "te quiero"...



Sí, en catalán pasa lo mismo. Ahora no sé si me he explicado bien, antes: no quería decir que "t'estimo molt" sea como "te quiero", sería como entiendes tú el "te quiero mucho". "Te quiero" es "t'estimo" (y "te amo" también). 

Espero no haberla liado...


----------



## jaume60

Para mi t'estimo solo es equivalente al te amo, en términos más populares y no tan poéticos el te quiero, uso el catalán voler.

Como decimos en catalán embolica que fa fort.

Jaume


----------



## avellanainphilly

jaume60 said:


> Para mi t'estimo solo es equivalente al te amo, en términos más populares y no tan poéticos el te quiero, uso el catalán voler.



Jaume, tu fas servir o has sentit "voler" per dir "te quiero"?  "et vull"? Jo no ho he sentit mai...

Mi problema con "te amo" es que no forma parte de mi idiolecto y no tengo intuición de cuando se usaría. Pero, como dice Betulina, supongo lo traduciría por "t'estimo". Edhellos, "te amo" se usa habitualmente en tu dialecto?


----------



## betulina

Jo diria que "et vull" es fa servir en alguns dialectes valencians, a veure si ens ho confirmen. No sé de quin dialecte és en Jaume, però en català central no ho he sentit mai, tampoc.


----------



## jaume60

avellanainphilly said:


> Jaume, tu fas servir o has sentit "voler" per dir "te quiero"? "et vull"? Jo no ho he sentit mai...
> 
> Mi problema con "te amo" es que no forma parte de mi idiolecto y no tengo intuición de cuando se usaría. Pero, como dice Betulina, supongo lo traduciría por "t'estimo". Edhellos, "te amo" se usa habitualmente en tu dialecto?


 
Soc del Vallès Occidental, i al que feia referència era a una utilització personal.

Jaume


----------



## Édix

Jo sí que ho he dit i ho he sentit en algunes zones, això de "et vull". Per la Plana Baixa de Castelló, en pobles d'Alacant...


----------



## Samaruc

Édix said:


> Jo sí que ho he dit i ho he sentit en algunes zones, això de "et vull". Per la Plana Baixa de Castelló, en pobles d'Alacant...



I també entre mig, a l'Horta de València i a les Riberes també es fa servir "et vull" per a dir "t'estime".

Trobe que és d'ús general al País Valencià, no sé si per influència del castellà o de forma genuïna, però sí que s'hi fa servir, sí...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Samaruc said:


> I també entre mig, a l'Horta de València i a les Riberes també es fa servir "et vull" per a dir "t'estime".
> 
> Trobe que és d'ús general al País Valencià, no sé si per influència del castellà o de forma genuïna, però sí que s'hi fa servir, sí...



Fa poquet escoltava la cançó "Cançó de la mare" de'n Raimon que diu: "he deixat germans i amics que em volen".


----------



## mafaldyta_boom

Hola gent!!! només volia afegir un detall, per mi el te quiero castellà sempre té una connotació possessiva, mentre que el t'estimo i el te amo no tenen res de possessiu, i ho trobo molt més bonic!


----------

